
Being a Developer vs. DevOps Engineer - bakingPrograMer
What are the exact tasks of a DevOps Engineer and why is there pay higher than normal developer<p>I am not saying that DevOps should be paid less than normal developers but I am curious to understand why is there salary higher than that of normal developers.
======
mattbillenstein
I'm not sure the salary thing is generally true - but lets say it is - the
reason is mostly supply/demand, there are less people with the wider base of
knowledge it takes of systems and software or just general desire to do
devops/cloud work than there are those that can do general software
development.

~~~
giantg2
I second this. I have recently switched from legacy development to AWS
DevSecOps (I was/am an ASC in both roles). I do less development now, but I do
more configuration-type work. It's more difficult than straight development,
especially since the company doesn't really train us and we don't get a steady
diet of one kind if work (today it might be a Python Lambda, tomorrow it might
be Java ECS; I've never done the same type of work more than once in my 6
months on the team).

In my case, the salary stayed the same. So with more responsibilities and the
same pay, I'm wishing I could go back to legacy development.

~~~
bakingPrograMer
That clears my confusion. So, basically if as a developer I end up setting
CI/CD pipelines for my product. I am doing dev and devops job.

